# YouTube Video Download



## Ecko (Oct 27, 2007)

This is some sort of trick to download movies from Youtube without acually using any download trick


Play the video as you normally do (I USE OPERA AS BROWSER)
Then let the buffering complete itself
Go to cache directory of the browser
You'll get the file there & thus no tricks
The fle may be named as XXXX.tmp so rename it to XXXX.flv
TIP
If you are unable to sort the file out of that crap just arrange the files w.r.t SIZE

Its done..................


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice thankx


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 28, 2007)

is it only work for OPERA.
Is it also work for IE..


----------



## Ecko (Oct 29, 2007)

See the cache folder of IE yourself


----------



## linardni (Oct 29, 2007)

Plz let  me know the path for cache directory in case of Mozilla Firefox browser.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't try to be too geeky, use this service like me
*www.savevideodownload.com/download.php


----------



## als2 (Oct 29, 2007)

linardni said:
			
		

> Plz let  me know the path for cache directory in case of Mozilla Firefox browser.



first make sure that Show Hidden File option is selected from folder option


now 
c:----documents and settings---user (not default user,all user)--local setting --application data--Mozilla--Firefox--profile--open folder--cache-- just search by size and date


----------



## quan chi (Oct 29, 2007)

nice tutorial there.


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2007)

Renaming is too silly when u can just pick it up with video downloadhelper extension in firefox with original name.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Oct 30, 2007)

gaurav_chd88 said:
			
		

> This is some sort of trick to download movies from Youtube without acually using any download trick
> 
> 
> Play the video as you normally do (I USE OPERA AS BROWSER)
> ...



i use to do this long back....
but u can do this more easyly, just download latest real player 11 and install it.
now when ever u will find a video online eg youtube, just move ur cursor over it and , download this video icon will appear, simply click it and save it on ur pc..
hope this helps..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Plz let me know the path for cache directory in case of Internet Explorer browser..??


----------



## nvidia (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there any other way to download you tube videos?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 2, 2007)

there are but this is best as it *save bandwith usage*..  

*Please help me in my previous question*....??  

Plz...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

hey i am eagerly waiting for the process since 1 or 2 days.

Please help....

It seens that this trick doesn't work of *IE*.
As I opened a video and let the buffering complete itself.
Then I searched *whole My Computer* use *search* option given in Windows XP ( It also search in *hidden files*) by using option *files and folder* I typed search *XXXX.tmp* 
But sreach result doesn't show any result file named with *XXXX.tmp* 

Did any other people using IE has tried this and is that work?
Please help and reply.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

dude, "xxxx" is not the real file name , replace x with other name (browser does that), e.g. "opr09NQB.tmp" in Opera.

"Internet Explorer (IE) stores Web pages that you view in a folder named "Temporary Internet Files" that is normally kept in the location *\Documents and Settings\{User}\Local Settings\.*"

*adisl.blogspot.com/2007/07/clean-internet-explorer-7-cache.html


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

thanx for replying will try it today.


----------



## Hustlerr (Nov 4, 2007)

@vaibhavtek This is also work with IE but i m using IE 7 don't know if it works with IE 6 , if u wanna know about IE 7 then pm me i will tell u


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 4, 2007)

nvidia8800 said:
			
		

> Is there any other way to download you tube videos?



Oh yes there is, see what I have posted above


----------

